

Mobile Phone Database - soho33

Hello all,
does anyone know where I can download a database with a list of phones with their picture and description?<p>very similar to: http://www.zedge.net/phone-index/<p>thanks!
======
rburgt
I dont know a complete list but <http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/> is mostly
pretty helpfull in finding usable logos

~~~
soho33
i was actually looking for a site that has a database of all the phone
information.

so for example i can just download a zip file which has 1200 thumbnails and an
.sql file that has 1200 phone models linking to those pictures with their
descritpion etc.

